# Warner "Home of Opera" re-issues



## jdcbr (Jul 21, 2014)

Does anyone know if the new series of re-issues from Warner Classics, under the banner "Home of Opera' are remastered? I would love to hear sone of the Karajan recordings, in particular, without all the sonic trickery.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I don't think so, looking at the covers they are new pressings of the last EMI remasters in each case.

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jdcbr said:


> Does anyone know if the new series of re-issues from Warner Classics, under the banner "Home of Opera' are remastered? I would love to hear sone of the Karajan recordings, in particular, without all the sonic trickery.


Some DVD productions pop up now and again on another label and only the best are "refreshed "
I more like to see what going to happen wit the EMI DVD


----------

